

I quit my job to walk across the world doing live Google+ hangouts - mljlive
https://plus.google.com/u/0/100125012078853567494/posts/5cuxJex8MPf
I quit my job to walk across the world doing live Google+ hangouts in every village and city from Beijing, China, to London, England.
======
jpatokal
From [http://travel.cnn.com/rise-big-unnecessary-crazy-travel-
adve...](http://travel.cnn.com/rise-big-unnecessary-crazy-travel-
adventure-910186) :

 _Johnson hopes the walk will help create a name for himself in the Internet
industry._

 _He wants to develop cross-platform Web applications that engage nations._

Not sure I could think of a worse way of doing this than spending 5 years
hiking across Siberia.

~~~
mljlive
It's not just about what you do, it's about what you do and how you do it.

\- Let the story unravel.

------
brnstz
Imagine if an American said he was going across the "world" from New York to
California.

~~~
williamcotton
If one were to attempt to "walk across the world", this would be about as
close as they could get. :)

It makes for a much better headline than "Man attempts to walk across the
largest section of the earth that you can."

And also, to "walk across" sort of implies you only need to do half of it.

I'm too tired to check, but Internet, is there any continuos stretch of land
that connects one point on earth to it's polar opposite on the sphere?

(too "tired to check" should also imply "too tired to post comment", but oh
well. it already is resulting in "too tired to properly edit")

~~~
jere
>If one were to attempt to "walk across the world", this would be about as
close as they could get. :)

I know this sounds ridiculous, but I've sometimes fantasized about walking
around the world and the best you could do in theory is about 10x the distance
from New York to California: South America to West Africa (assuming you can
cross a frozen Bering Strait). That's 20,000 miles. In reality, you'd probably
face insurmountable political and legal difficulties with crossing borders.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumnavigation#Human-
powered](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumnavigation#Human-powered)

The 9,000 miles Michael Lee Johnson is attempting is pretty impressive. I've
got a lot of respect for this guy for trying.

>I'm too tired to check, but Internet, is there any continuos stretch of land
that connects one point on earth to it's polar opposite on the sphere?

Yes! I believe so, based on what I said previously. Here are some tools to get
you started:

[http://www.findlatitudeandlongitude.com/antipode-
map/](http://www.findlatitudeandlongitude.com/antipode-map/)

[http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-distance-
calcu...](http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-distance-
calculator.htm)

~~~
threeseed
There are hundreds of people who have visited every country on the world.

It definitely isn't an insurmountable challenge.

------
jpatokal
...and his project has already been banned from Facebook:

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/100125012078853567494/posts/LS9V...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/100125012078853567494/posts/LS9VpnTyPwy)

~~~
mljlive
It's not the first time this has happened.

------
coldtea
Nice! Let's all do that.

> _Imagine if an American said he was going across the "world" from New York
> to California._

Imagine if they did it too. It would be quite mind expanding for people to see
that not everybody lives like they do in California or Iowa or New York or
Texas.

TV can only get you that far -- you have to experience it too. There are
people in New York that are more provincial (in relation to the ways of the
world) than people in Idaho, and vice versa.

~~~
lquist
It's a cold substitute, but for those who are interested in life in the
American Midwest, Malle's film gives a small taste.

------
lquist
Reminds me of a scene from Pulp Fiction:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPfPYVVNgVw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPfPYVVNgVw).
Doesn't seem so ridiculous to me.

------
D9u
Will there be a book, and if so, will the book be as interesting as
"Danziger's Travels?"

~~~
mljlive
There will be a book, yes... Possibly a couple. And of course it will be
interesting. :)

------
computer
Google+ is banned by the great firewall of China...

~~~
mljlive
That's what VPN's are for. - At least in this case anyway.

------
nkozyra
Alternately: Please, please, Google notice this!

------
taigeair
It'd be pretty great if it was sailing.

